# Livery needed Corsham, Melksham, Bradford on Avon, Chippenham



## tiffin (3 September 2014)

Description
Hi, I am moving to somewhere in the Corsham, Colerne, Bradford on Avon, Chippenham, Melksham areas. I will work in Corsham so would like to find DIY or assisted DIY within about 6 miles as I don't know where I will be living. My horse is a cob x gelding and my must haves are:

Secure fencing (not battery run electric fencing)
As much turnout as possible (single sex or individual, not mixed)
School with lights
Nice hacking
Tack/storage area

A horse walker would be fab but not a necessity!

Please let me know if you have any ideas, thanks.


----------



## tiffin (4 September 2014)

Any ideas folks?


----------



## nuttychestnut (4 September 2014)

Try the wiltshire Facebook sites as there are quite a few yards that would be suitable for you.


----------



## neddy man (4 September 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## tiffin (5 September 2014)

Ooh, thanks.

Are there any Facebook sites you'd recommend?


----------



## _GG_ (5 September 2014)

PM me what you find if in Melksham I'll let you know what they are really like 

There are a few to be honest and I don't have details for them all...you'll find them better on Wiltshire riders facebook page.


----------



## LoulouBelle13 (8 February 2015)

Hello, 

Just wondering if you managed to find somewhere appropriate/came across any that should be avoided? I am in exactly the same position, about to move to work in Corsham with a horse looking for exactly the same set-up! Any tips greatly appreciated 

Thanks.


----------

